# LGB / Aster shay



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi

Would anyone have a copy of the manual for the LGB?Aster shay that came out sevral years ago? I would like to get a copy of it, so if anyone who has one could scan it and E-mail it to me I would be very thankful.


----------



## asrt4 (Dec 11, 2008)

Have you had any luck locating a owners manual? I to am in need of a manual.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

When asking for a manual, it would be better if the vendor part number was given for the unit. 

I have some manuals I got from the WEB, but I do not own the equipment.


----------



## asrt4 (Dec 11, 2008)

It is the LGB Aster/Shay Westside Lumber part # 20821


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I looked and I have nothing on the 20821.


----------

